# Rear Queen Slide On 08 25Rs



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I have looked at this RV five times now and finally tried the slide out (manual rear). The trailer was not leveled very well and no stab jacks were down and it sure took some effort to get it out and in. I am most concerned about my Dad and Mom who will be often using the trailer when I am not around. I can muscle the slide but how hard will it be for him, he's almost 73, good shape but only getting weaker as he ages. Mom is short 5 ft 2 in so may not be much help. How easy/hard is it to operate the slide? I realize the conditions were not ideal when I operated it. How important is the leveling before sliding? We had the door open to help eliminate the vacuum. I don't know if it's a deal killer, but since my Dad and I are partners on the purchase we have to satisfy both of us. I have not read about any of you outbackers saying "it's tough to slide out the rear bed manually, etc." The other option is the 500 lb heavier 2010 model with a power king slide in the rear (without any supports...is this causing breaks and warranty issues...Holmans has a couple coming any day...but since it's the first year of the power slide without supports am I putting myself at undue risk buying out of state or buying a new "untried" product at all?) Advice?
Thanks. Getting so close!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Our 26RS Outback has a rear slide and at times I've struggled with it. Especially if the ground slopes away from the rear. Now I'm 6'1" and I have had a challenge or two with it from time to time. In the end (so far) I have always won.







If there is a way to have your Dad try it by himself, that would probably give you your answer. I'm not sure if there are 'lube' points that would make it easier, but it seems to me mine is harder to open and close than when it was brand new. My honest vote is that it is probably going to be too much soley by himself. Sorry about that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Level is important but one thing you also need to make sure of is that the vents or doors are open when you slide it out. The slide displaces a lot of air and will pull a vacuum inside and make it really hard to pull out.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I try to keep the TT nose up, this way it's down hill pulling out the rear slide and helps keep water from pooling at the slide gasket. Are the slide brackets on the correct sides (my right one has a (R) stamped on it)? I know that if i'm in a hurry and don't get them on the correct sides it doesn't roll that well. James


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I wouldn't kid myself. I imagine the slide is going to always be a challenge for your father. My only suggestion is try pushing it from the inside. It might be a little easier but pushing it back it will still present a challenge. Sometimes I find that harder than pulling it out.

I thought I read the new ones had a power rear slide but that may not be true. Not sure.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Ditto the last two comments. Open the door and ensure that the rear supports are in the proper place. Can also have Mom help by pushing from the inside. We set up camp with a steep drop behind the TT and I could not pull it the last couple of feet so we just pushed from the inside. With both Mom and Dad working should not be an issue at all.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Not Yet said:


> Ditto the last two comments. Open the door and ensure that the rear supports are in the proper place. Can also have Mom help by pushing from the inside. We set up camp with a steep drop behind the TT and I could not pull it the last couple of feet so we just pushed from the inside. With both Mom and Dad working should not be an issue at all.


x2


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

rock hill said:


> Ditto the last two comments. Open the door and ensure that the rear supports are in the proper place. Can also have Mom help by pushing from the inside. We set up camp with a steep drop behind the TT and I could not pull it the last couple of feet so we just pushed from the inside. With both Mom and Dad working should not be an issue at all.


x2
[/quote]

x3 I found us struggling the first few times with the rear slide on our 210. The system described above is best, open the door to allow maximum air flow into the TT, have Mom inside pushing and Dad outside pulling, it goes pretty easy. 
We always level and stabilize before we start to deploy the bunk and as others mentioned make sure the rails under the bunk are on the correct side (one stamped R on the curb side of the TT). Also I found if you postion the rails so the roller wheel travels in the center (not contacting the side of either rail) it slides a bit easier.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Dave_CDN said:


> Ditto the last two comments. Open the door and ensure that the rear supports are in the proper place. Can also have Mom help by pushing from the inside. We set up camp with a steep drop behind the TT and I could not pull it the last couple of feet so we just pushed from the inside. With both Mom and Dad working should not be an issue at all.


x2
[/quote]

x3 I found us struggling the first few times with the rear slide on our 210. The system described above is best, open the door to allow maximum air flow into the TT, have Mom inside pushing and Dad outside pulling, it goes pretty easy. 
We always level and stabilize before we start to deploy the bunk and as others mentioned make sure the rails under the bunk are on the correct side (one stamped R on the curb side of the TT). Also I found if you postion the rails so the roller wheel travels in the center (not contacting the side of either rail) it slides a bit easier.
[/quote]
*Go West* mentioned in his original post that he had the door open. Getting the slide out is the easiest part. Getting it back in, well, that can be a different story. I'm not sure how Mom could *pull* it from the inside. Bottom line, they need to try it themselves.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> *Go West* mentioned in his original post that he had the door open. Getting the slide out is the easiest part. Getting it back in, well, that can be a different story. I'm not sure how Mom could *pull* it from the inside. Bottom line, they need to try it themselves.


X2 there.

My DW at 4'11" was unable to pull out the slide. As for your Dad, even if he can do it now, will he be able to in 2 years? I'd recommend the power slide on the new ones.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Pull it in from the inside bottom, mom on the right and dad on the left. No problem.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Herbicidal said:


> Ditto the last two comments. Open the door and ensure that the rear supports are in the proper place. Can also have Mom help by pushing from the inside. We set up camp with a steep drop behind the TT and I could not pull it the last couple of feet so we just pushed from the inside. With both Mom and Dad working should not be an issue at all.


x2
[/quote]

x3 I found us struggling the first few times with the rear slide on our 210. The system described above is best, open the door to allow maximum air flow into the TT, have Mom inside pushing and Dad outside pulling, it goes pretty easy. 
We always level and stabilize before we start to deploy the bunk and as others mentioned make sure the rails under the bunk are on the correct side (one stamped R on the curb side of the TT). Also I found if you postion the rails so the roller wheel travels in the center (not contacting the side of either rail) it slides a bit easier.
[/quote]
*Go West* mentioned in his original post that he had the door open. Getting the slide out is the easiest part. Getting it back in, well, that can be a different story. I'm not sure how Mom could *pull* it from the inside. Bottom line, they need to try it themselves.
[/quote]

DW assists with stowing the rear bunk by pulling on the bunk by gripping the trim flang that surrounds the bed. In our case pulling from the inside is certainly possible and assists greatly. Not sure about older outbacks perhaps that trim flang is not as large or as well attached. On one point I certainly agree they need to try it themsleves after reviewing the suggestions of folks here to see which works best for them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If your budget allows, go with the newer model

1 - Power Slide
2 - No support rails
3 - KING bed
4 - Power Awning
5 - 15" Tires
6 - Trailer is about 4" off the ground
7 - Warranty
8 - Stair case is lit up from under the door

The King bed is a huge bonus. You won't be having the person on the window side of the trailer crawling over the other other person if they need to get up in the night or early in the morning. I've seed this model with the King bed out and it it really nice!!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If your budget allows, go with the newer model
> 
> 1 - Power Slide
> 2 - No support rails
> ...


Sounds sweet! That is my biggest pet peeve with our Outback, having to crawl over the other person. AND at 6'1", I just barely have enough room to lay down straight. My head is almost against the wall of the slide and my feet bang into the slides side window.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Sounds sweet! That is my biggest pet peeve with our Outback, having to crawl over the other person. AND at 6'1", I just barely have enough room to lay down straight. My head is almost against the wall of the slide and my feet bang into the slides side window.


_Sniff.....Sniff..._

You smell that? Yep...smells like someone in need of a new Outback with a KING bed. Let the buying begin.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds sweet! That is my biggest pet peeve with our Outback, having to crawl over the other person. AND at 6'1", I just barely have enough room to lay down straight. My head is almost against the wall of the slide and my feet bang into the slides side window.


_Sniff.....Sniff..._

You smell that? Yep...smells like someone in need of a new Outback with a KING bed. Let the buying begin.








[/quote]
You are *NOT* helping. But I will keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> Sounds sweet! That is my biggest pet peeve with our Outback, having to crawl over the other person. AND at 6'1", I just barely have enough room to lay down straight. My head is almost against the wall of the slide and my feet bang into the slides side window.


_Sniff.....Sniff..._

You smell that? Yep...smells like someone in need of a new Outback with a KING bed. Let the buying begin.








[/quote]
You are *NOT* helping. But I will keep it in mind for the future.








[/quote]

So, posting these pictures of the awesome KING bed and another picture of the wrap-a-round dinette (which we LOVE in our 301BQ) won't help either???


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

NooooooooOooooooo! Make him stop!!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My ten year old puts our rear slide in and out a lot of the time. It is a struggle for him but he is only 4'-9". One other thing to remember with the slides. Have a door or window open when you move it. The slide is fairly well sealed around the outside and when you are moving it a lot of air has to move into or out of the trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds sweet! That is my biggest pet peeve with our Outback, having to crawl over the other person. AND at 6'1", I just barely have enough room to lay down straight. My head is almost against the wall of the slide and my feet bang into the slides side window.


_Sniff.....Sniff..._

You smell that? Yep...smells like someone in need of a new Outback with a KING bed. Let the buying begin.








[/quote]
You are *NOT* helping. But I will keep it in mind for the future.








[/quote]

So, posting these pictures of the awesome KING bed and another picture of the wrap-a-round dinette (which we LOVE in our 301BQ) won't help either??? [/quote]
Jim's right. DW and I proclaimed this fall upon stepping into a 250RS that if that model had been available when we first purchased, we'd probably still have it. 1/2 ton towable AND tons of room, AND no mess setups.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Herb is currently on Keystone's web site checking out his soon to be new Outback.

Just sign the paperwork and all the problems will go away....


----------



## Mike brady (Jun 5, 2009)

I recently was in a similar situation. Purchased an 08 25 rss with my father who is in his sixties. We looked at both used and the new with rear king. Went with o8 for several reasons. When compared to the 09-10 250rs it is lighter, shorter, has larger holding tanks, no carpet inside to get stained. and I did not like the new two toned cabinet look. However the one thing I really like on the newer model is the bigger dinette. When we looked at the positives and negatives of each we saw more positives with the o8 model.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm pretty sure Herb is currently on Keystone's web site checking out his soon to be new Outback.
> 
> Just sign the paperwork and all the problems will go away....


I'm busted!









Wow! They've come along way! However, we are not in a position to get a new TT anytime soon...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> I'm pretty sure Herb is currently on Keystone's web site checking out his soon to be new Outback.
> Just sign the paperwork and all the problems will go away....


I'm busted!









Wow! They've come along way! However, we are not in a position to get a new TT anytime soon...

[/quote]

Of course not...we don't expect you to buy anytime "soon". That would be silly with it now Fall and Winter is around the corner. Now, come Spring, I expect to see posts from you on your plans to travel to Lakeshore to save $7,000 and get the 2011 model.


----------

